# olafur arnaulds - the chopin project



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

hello, well i joined this forum 12 months ago as i was starting to dabble into the classical scene but was unsure what type of classical exactly i enjoyed, coming from a sigur ros fan background, well i over the last 12 months i have still been dabbling, and i have found a liking for olafur arnaulds, a composer/pianist from iceland (for those that are not familiar with the name) and this week i purchased his new album "the chopin project", along with a pianist alice sarah ott they have completely reworked frederic chopins music (well some of it), now i really enjoy this album and find it very pleasing to listen to, but i am nowhere near experienced enough in classical music to offer an educated review of this album, so therefore if any of you more experienced and classical music educated members have heard this album i would much appreciate your views, thankyou


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

I quite like Ólafur Arnalds's Eulogy for Evolution and will keep my eyes open for this. He reminds me also of Sigur Ros.

Checking out the iTunes samples now -- sounds like about 80% Arnalds and maybe 20% Chopin. How interesting! Very good stuff from Arnalds. Thanks for the head's up!

And oh by the way, who knew Alice Sara Ott was so good with a Rubik's Cube !!??!!


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

yes icarus and half the time she didnt even look at the rubix cube !! i really like this album and would much appreciate the feedback when you have !


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

ive just read it has now reached number 1 in the uk classical album charts, in the 1st week of release.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

his collab effort with Alice Sara Ott is on my list of wannahaves.


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

it is an excellent album albert7, and cheap at only £10.00, one of my fave tracks being "nocturne in C sharp minor", ime hoping he does more of this concept, i think it is a very good way of introducing new comers to classical music, it has hit number 1 in the classical charts in a few countries now !


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Just for the record, I enjoy what I've heard from Ólafur Arnalds, including the four discs I have in my collection: "and they have escaped the weight of darkness" (the one with the eclipse cover); "Found Songs"; "variations of static"; and "eulogy for evolution". For those of you who haven't yet discovered this intriguing Icelandic composer, do give his work a listen soon. Though this music might not be quite "classical" for a lot of you (I file my Arnalds discs on my jazz shelf), chances are you won't be disappointed.

I'm looking forward to getting the "the chopin project" disc.


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

euology for evolution is very good sonnet, though my favorite is "living room songs" i really like his simplicity, have you by any chance listened to nils frahm also ??


----------



## mogsie (Mar 20, 2014)

@icarus ive just been in a Q&A with olafur arnalds where i asked him about this, he says 50% is straight chopin music and 50% is written by him with ideas / motifs by chopin. well this is what he said ! Ólafur Arnalds Well ca 50% of the album is 100% chopin, unchanged piano pieces. Just recorded into my soundworld... So i'm not sure. The other 50% are pieces written by me, based on ideas or motifs from Chopin


----------

